# Pheasant mount pic!



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

The off season sure sucks, at least I have a lot of these to do to help pass the time...Thanks for checkin' out!


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

Awesome work as usual Rick, you do amazing work with the birds. :beer:


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

Nice work Rick! :beer:

You gonna be at the tax. show this weekend?


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I sure will...Stop by and say hi...Wish I had your Aluetian ready for the show!


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice!! About the best post I have seen in awhile!!!! :beer:


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice pic Rick
Good work,
Dan


----------

